# What's the verdict on ice and cold water?



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I am getting really mixed answers from a detailed Google search. So can you give your dogs ice cubes or not? I have always given Gustave an ice cube atleast once a week, mostly when he is being destructive and there is nothing else left to keep him busy (he's eaten his food, he's eaten his treats, we've done 3 walks already, we've played tug and fetch and...you get the idea). He's also not a big water drinker so it makes me happy when he consumes some water this way.

However, someone informed me in a thread recently it's not good to give dogs ice or really cold water. It just got me thinking, how about frozen treats? Frozen yogurt? Or even a frozen washcloth to help with teething..that's really cold water right? Or is it the quantity that matters? I could only find that one anecdotal account of someone giving their dog a lot of ice and it causing bloat. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

*gasp* I feed Ein and Ami ice water too(couple cubes of ice floating in their water bowl) :blink::blink:
I didn't know you weren't suppose to give them cold water- but then, I did hear about frozen towel for teething puppy, etc, and also yogurt(obviously cold from fridge)... I looked up, and like you, was only able to find one account by this guy's pup that ended up in the Vet's office from gastrointestinal bloat... but that was just one case. Has Gustave been doing ok on ice cubes? My brother who also has maltese, LOVEs ice. she gets them daily from him, and no issues... but who knows,, if it is bad for them, I should prob stop giving them ice..? 
I want to know if this claim is true also!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

For the most part it sounds like that story was just a mix of a lot of no-nos. And the breed (GSD) is more susceptible to bloat. Maybe one ice cube is not that bad? But I'd like to be sure before I continue feeding him ice cubes. I am keeping my fingers crossed and I hope someone with more dog health knowledge chimes in.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

*Question:*
Can bloat be attributed to feeding your dog ice or ice water?
*A: Not directly. If your dog drinks the ice water or eats the ice cubes too fast, there is a potential to lead to bloat.*
Bloat is a condition in a dog or cat when they eat too much or too fast, and suck in air with the food or water, allowing the stomach to fill with gas. Most often, dogs will eat their meal very fast and then run or play, sucking in air as they bounce around, filling their stomach. Some dogs will bloat by eating too much too fast. Regardless, the stomach fills with gas and is at risk for flipping, causing a GDV (Gastric Dilatation and Volvulus), which is an emergency condition and required immediate surgery. Dogs with bloat or a GDV can very quickly go into shock and if stretched too far can potentially slough part of their stomach, which is life threatening.
Most common breeds susceptible to bloat are the deep chested dogs, like Bassett Hounds, Standard Poodles, Labradors, Weimaraner, Shepherds, etc.


Signs of bloat include:

Trying to vomiting without producing anything (gagging)
Inability to get comfortable and lie down
Restlessness
Distended, firm abdomen
Inappetance
If your dog shows any of these clinical signs, I would recommend taking your dog to a veterinarian immediately.
~Dr. Page


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks, Pam. This is very informative. Gustave never chews on ice, just licks it and slides it around on the floor. Sounds safe. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I also give Chrissy an Ice Cube to lick especially in the hot Summer weather. She never chews on it, since I hold it in my hand. All of our pets do get Spring Water directly from the refrigerator and so far they seem to be able to tolerate it without any problems.


----------



## luvmybabe (Dec 30, 2012)

No cold water? I bought a filter pitcher for Yoshie's water and keep it in the fridge. Can someone please clarify on that? He's never had ice cubes but has had yogurt and doggie ice cream. Is anything cold off limits?


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

luvmybabe said:


> No cold water? I bought a filter pitcher for Yoshie's water and keep it in the fridge. Can someone please clarify on that? He's never had ice cubes but has had yogurt and doggie ice cream. Is anything cold off limits?


I think Pam's response above clarifies it. It's not the cold stuff itself as much as it's a dog just eating or drinking anything too fast and gulping air with it, causing bloat. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

